# My 3 car home away from home.



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

I am spending the next day or so cleaning her back out and then getting back to work on the jeep. I will get some pics up very soon of my progress.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 19, 2013)

wheres them pics i wanna see your garage!


----------



## havasu (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, me too!



















Chris is a slacker!


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

You really don't want to right now. It's full of crap.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 19, 2013)

I posted pics of mine full of junk! We all gotta start some where so lets see it!


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

OK give me a few, lady has the flu and I am the babysitter, I need a beer.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 19, 2013)

10-4 but dont make us wait to long.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2013)

I just now finally got to put the baby down. Here is an old pic. 

View attachment IMG_20120620_205415.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2013)

Take that pick and add this one and you have my garage currently.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you stil have your buggy or did you sell it?


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 20, 2013)

LOL!! Not only is your Garage bigger than mine, your Jeep is too! I better get  to work!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you stil have your buggy or did you sell it?



I still have it but it is in storage right now, want to sell it but just lazy.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2013)

So the plan is to have a yard sale this coming weekend to get rid of some junk. anyone want anything? The buggy will get a few new parts this week and also go up for sale. I want that clean garage.


----------



## havasu (Apr 15, 2013)

You could always donate the buggy to the Casa De Havasu. It is a non-profit place where beer is king, the water is cold, and the ladies are mostly clothing free!


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2013)

I would love to keep it but I am tired of storing it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 15, 2013)

havasu said:


> You could always donate the buggy to the Casa De Havasu. It is a non-profit place where beer is king, the water is cold, and the ladies are mostly clothing free!



Sounds like you could turn this into a for profit with little effort...


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is the eye sore as of today. Changes are a coming. I hate having five projects going on at once. I am also in the middle of re grading my yard for a new RV parking area and widening my driveway. 

View attachment IMG_20130415_110630.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130415_110636.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2013)

Worked on the buggy today and now want to keep it. Talk me out of keeping it, I have too much crap.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 16, 2013)

Just keep it!


----------



## havasu (Apr 16, 2013)

Big question regarding the buggy would be to ask what kind of tires do you have for it? Are they for dunes or do they have treads?


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2013)

I have both sand tires and dirt/rock tires. Two sets so I am ready for whatever.


----------



## havasu (Apr 16, 2013)

How about a picture of said Havasu donation, er I mean pics of the sand rail?


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2013)

Come and get it...... also started with pulling junk out to sell this weekend. 

View attachment IMG_20130416_142649.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130416_183300.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130416_183313.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2013)

No new pics of the garage but this is my other project I have going on. Took out a crap load of grass and added a few planters and will do a bunch of concrete work. 

View attachment IMG_20130417_123103.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130417_123117.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130417_145118.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130417_163721.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130417_170150.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like you are making a nice parking lot for your toys.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2013)

Goal is to fit the 5th wheel and a car next to it. My driveway will be about 15.5 feet wide when done and my trailer is 8.5 feet or so. 

Original goal was to be able to pull the trailer head in and back the truck out next to it but unless I straddle the walkway that won't happen. I will try like hell tho.


----------



## Admin (Apr 18, 2013)

Will you ship to Texas?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> Will you ship to Texas?



Hey austin, welcome to Garage Retreat...


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> Will you ship to Texas?



For beer sure.:rockin:


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2013)

Did some more work today, this project is putting me in the poor house. 

View attachment IMG_20130418_121952.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_123127.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_191127.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_191143.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_191454.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 18, 2013)

So does this make your bar a drive up style?


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are a couple pics of the day I started tearing the side yard up. I guess this is part of my garage since this is where the projects park. And one of my daughter helping me run the backhoe. 

View attachment 150174_10151626085264225_1490619870_n.jpg


View attachment 30561_10151626461654225_908640607_n.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130407_162611.jpg


View attachment 533469_10151626461709225_275046163_n.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2013)

havasu said:


> So does this make your bar a drive up style?



At the moment, Yes!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 19, 2013)

Gosh, your daughter is getting big and she's a cuttie.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2013)

She will be 7 months tomorrow. Moving right along.


----------



## havasu (Apr 19, 2013)

Damn Chris, it seems just like yesterday that you had her.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2013)

Pretty sure I didn't have her....


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2013)

Todays pics. Pulled the boat out since I am heading to Lake Mead on Thursday for a relaxing weekend. 

View attachment IMG_20130418_191454.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130419_131744.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130419_170439.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130419_193055.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 20, 2013)

I really like the concrete curbing. What concrete mix are you using for that? Also, what is the purpose of the starter course of block next to the sidewalk? How tall is that going to be? So far, that is about exactly what I am going to have to do myself to bring all my toys to my G/F's house. Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2013)

Curbing is just 90 pound sacks of Blue Hawk brand concrete mix. They sell it at Lowes, it has a little more cement in it then Quickrete so it is creamier. Most companies just use a sand cement mix for mow strips but I wanted mine strong enough that if I ran them over they would not break. 

That wall is because I lowered the dirt on that side over a foot. The yard used to slope from the house to the street. I cut it down a few years back when I first put in my RV parking to make it more level and this time cut it even more. The wall will be two foot tall and stop just above the sidewalk there just for the elevation changes. That and i took out a planter I had there to make the parking wider. I am at 15'9" wide inside now. It was 12' before.


----------



## havasu (Apr 20, 2013)

Sweet. Thanks for the info. BTW, are you using your work crew to help you?


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2013)

I have one guy helping me. Not for much longer, I can't afford to keep paying out labor without making a profit.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is where it will sit for the next few weeks until I can make some money. 

View attachment IMG_20130422_122603.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130422_134417.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130422_141721.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130422_190651.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you have a second curb approach already cut in, or are you using your existing approach to your garage?


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

Shhh! I am on the corner so it is a little funny. I have the walk approach but I come up just off the side of it. Waiting for the city to come out and tell me I have to move it.


----------



## havasu (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah, I now see it. You are using the city's handicap sidewalk ramp as your approach. There is a guy down the street from the G/F's house who has done this exact thing. It is a really cool house with RV parking and I don't think this city cares about trivial things such as this.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think so either but that is also why I am putting in pavers in front of the gate so if they want me to move it in the future it is easier.


----------



## havasu (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is the pic of the g/f's neighbor's house. They also did a sweet job IMHO. 

View attachment house.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats nice except my trailer would never make that turn.


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I can almost fit three vehicles back in my garage.


----------

